# UD2 -- My Experience & Results



## kyoun1e (Jun 16, 2009)

There's been a lot of questions on these boards about UD2. I thought I'd share my experience and results with others.

First, much thanks to Juggernaut who provided me a framework for the entire program along with a guiding hand throughout. You rock Juggernaut. 

Prior to UD2, I was a frustrated, 41 year old bulker. At 6'2", I weighed 209 lbs and was probably between 17-18% bodyfat. I felt like I was gaining more fat than muscle and it was aggravating the hell out of me. I kept harping on the idea of a "slow bulk" on this board where you could lose fat, while gaining muscle...slowly. Obviously, difficult to do if not impossible -- the body doesn't like it when you try and do two things at once. I was ready to give up on the idea until someone brought up the subject of Lyle McDonald and "Body Recomposition." The promise: Lose fat while maintaining if not gaining a little muscle by leveraging his UD2 (Ultimate Diet 2.0) program.

I said screw it, let's do it.

After 8 weeks of rigorous depletion, tension, and power workouts married to specific diet / macro requirements, I'm done with my first cycle...and I couldn't be happier. The results:

* PRE UD2

- Weight: 209
- Jean W: 36"
- BF % Estimate: 17-18%

* POST UD2

- Weight: 193.5 (15.5 lb loss)
- Jean W: 33-34"
- BF % Estimate: 13-14%
- Strength: Increases in all my lifts (except flat bench)
- Muscle Mass: Stable. No loss.

* Pics left to right (1) Pre UD2, (2) Post UD2 Final, (3) 7 Weeks UD2 (I like this pic for some reason)

I can't say enough about this program. It's tough. Difficult to fit into your lifestyle. But I've never run into a program where if you follow directions you will be successful. The sh*t just flat out works.

I'm taking a much needed two week break since I jumped into 8 weeks of UD2 right after 8 weeks of 5x5. After this break I'm most likely going to do another 4 week cycle. 

Goal: Get single digit BF% and see those damn abs!

And once I'm there...THEN I'm bulking.

Thanks again Jugg.

KY


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 16, 2009)

thanks for the nice words. My hat's off to you. You did very well. I enjoyed it. When youre ready to bulk, I'm up and ready!


----------



## Built (Jun 16, 2009)

Fan freaking TASTIC!

You look hot!


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 16, 2009)

Congrats!  Good job.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 17, 2009)

Built; That's the lady who got me into UD2 and PSMF. She taught me everything I know! She deserves much of the credit. If it werent for her "classes" I'd still be doing bro-school bbing!


----------



## Balin (Jun 17, 2009)

Looking good man   I followed your log almost daily


----------



## kyoun1e (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks much everyone.

As an aside to this, I'd be interested to know how folks use a UD2 program along with a general "lift heavy/reduce volume" cutting program to achieve their goals. I'm guessing lift heavy/reduce volume would come first then UD2 to really cut?

As of about 3pm today I will be entering my maintenance period. I'm going to be at a total loss without UD2's structure.

Now if you'd please excuse me, I'm off to have a bacon double cheeseburger and two beers.

KY


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 17, 2009)

bastard!


----------



## the_leprechaun (Jun 20, 2009)

congrats, excellent results, im going to take my final stats 2m after a 7 week cycle, im down to around 10% from 14% and have lost 4kg...best program ive ever done. im also going to take 2 weeks off and start back onto another 6 week cycle as i always thought 10% would be leaner! i think ive had success on this program due to the small goals it sets up, like waiting for the carb up, which also satisfys the binge eater inside me!


----------



## TheRhino (Jun 21, 2009)

so ive been hearing good things about this diet, and ive done little research on it so far, but ive hit a brick wall in my leaning out for summer, and wanna try something new, im used to low carb diets. im just looking for info on where to start with this diet, i saw that there is a book you can buy do i need that to start? is there an online one i could purchase? what are the pros and cons of this diet? from what little bit ive read if im reading correctly it seems like everyone is keeping there musle


a little about me in the last year and a halp i injured my SI joint and have been recovering from that, i usually walk around at 220 in the winter with around 21% BF and then diet down to between 190-205  with around 15% BF i think,  but since the back thing over the last winter i hardly worked out so ive been hittin hard for the last 3 months got alot of strength back and getting more muscle again but im probably around 25% BF right now at 230, and the only thing im taking is clen, black powder for prework out, and cellmass for post. i still cant run right now cause of the back but i can walk and do stairs.

26 M
230
25% BF
lifting for 6yrs
MMA 4yrs
exp. w/ Havoc, methl 1, Winny, Clen, d-bol ( long time ago) and all the taking a year off of using anything to get my body back on track from my injury.

dont know what else to put up for info so any help or advise or comments would be great thanks!


----------



## jbish8 (Jun 21, 2009)

TheRhino said:


> so ive been hearing good things about this diet, and ive done little research on it so far, but ive hit a brick wall in my leaning out for summer, and wanna try something new, im used to low carb diets. im just looking for info on where to start with this diet, i saw that there is a book you can buy do i need that to start? is there an online one i could purchase? what are the pros and cons of this diet? from what little bit ive read if im reading correctly it seems like everyone is keeping there musle
> 
> 
> a little about me in the last year and a halp i injured my SI joint and have been recovering from that, i usually walk around at 220 in the winter with around 21% BF and then diet down to between 190-205  with around 15% BF i think,  but since the back thing over the last winter i hardly worked out so ive been hittin hard for the last 3 months got alot of strength back and getting more muscle again but im probably around 25% BF right now at 230, and the only thing im taking is clen, black powder for prework out, and cellmass for post. i still cant run right now cause of the back but i can walk and do stairs.
> ...


I just got the book. They don't sell an ebook version at his site anymore (Lyle Mcdonald, Too lazy to post link but there are links in a few places in the stickys),but they are quick to get a hardcopy out. I've just read the book, and am planning to try it on my next cut, however I am starting a slow bulk tomorrow so it may be a little while. The book makes a lot of sense to me as to why it would work and I've only heard of positive results around this forum and others however it is designed for males with max. 15% BF (females at 22%) who are trying to get sub 10 (sub 15), so I'm not sure that is the best thing for your situation yet. Sorry I couldn't give you any personal experience but it sure sounds promising. Good luck.


----------



## TheRhino (Jun 21, 2009)

jbish8 said:


> however it is designed for males with max. 15% BF (females at 22%) who are trying to get sub 10 (sub 15), so I'm not sure that is the best thing for your situation yet.



ya i just read this on a site so i might not be able to do this yet, i think my problem might still be its changing fat for muscle since i didnt get to work out for so long, so muscle memory is kicking in maybe ill just stick my the diet i have and just wait to see if i start leaning out, plus not being able to run or my kickboxing and grappling so my cardio isnt up to par. just have to stick to walking the dog, and ill tel ya walking an 8month old pitbull, bull dog mix is a full body workout on its own   and lifting i usually alternate week to week with reps and movements i have found that work for not flaring up my back.


----------



## kyoun1e (Jun 22, 2009)

I was probably high teens bf% when I started so it can work, but it may take a couple cycles.

To be honest, I think Lyle's one-two combo of RFL (Rapid Fat Loss) when you're at +20% followed by UD2 for sub 15% is the way to go.

KY


----------



## TheRhino (Jun 22, 2009)

ill have to do some reading on the RFL! can you give me a low down on it? or where i could read up on it?


----------



## kyoun1e (Jun 23, 2009)

Not an expert on RFL at all. Just know from reading Lyle's boards that RFL and UD2 can be a good 1-2 punch.

Google "Rapid Fat Loss" and "Body Recomposition" and you'll find your way to Lyle's bookstore.

KY


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 23, 2009)

TheRhino said:


> ill have to do some reading on the RFL! can you give me a low down on it? or where i could read up on it?


buy the book. It's well worth it. As a side note, buy the ud2, too. I helped kyoun after he read the book with his setup.


----------



## est doll (Jun 23, 2009)

Built has posted several things regarding PSMF (RFL) in other people's threads and just as her own post and she set it up for other people.Do a search and you will find the 'low down' on it.

She helped me set up mine,which i'm starting today,but i have bought and read the book - Rapid Fat Loss as well as Ultimate Diet 2.0.
They are very VERY informative and are well worth it.
I bought both at the same time,i think you get $10 off when you do that when you buy from Lyle's website.Shipping only takes a few days for UD 2.0 and RFL will arrive as an e-book,as soon as you order,you will be able to download it as an e-book file to your computer and read away!


----------



## TheRhino (Jun 23, 2009)

awsome so there is an ebook im gonna go ahead and order them both this weekend, ive heard nothing but good things about it.


----------



## est doll (Jun 23, 2009)

yeah,e-book on Rapid fat Loss.

Ultimate Diet 2.0 comes as hard copy and is shipped within a few days.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 24, 2009)

I think they did away with the ebooks.


----------



## quadluver (Jun 24, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> I think they did away with the ebooks.



They did. You can't find them anymore.


----------



## juggernaut (Jun 25, 2009)

Just buy it. It's well worth the cash-you can buy a magazine that dispenses shit information or buy a book or two that actually has research behind it and will work. Stupid choice.


----------



## TheRhino (Jun 25, 2009)

ya there is no ebook of well im gonna order it to have around the house anyway


----------

